
Test, automate, and debug web APIs and AWS Lambda - pytlesk4
http://stoplight.io/platform/scenarios
======
pytlesk4
Stoplight Scenarios lets you use scenarios to test web APIs, automate
processes and tasks, mashup APIs, create demos, trigger lambda functions, and
more. If you are familiar with Postman, Paw, Zapier, or IFTTT - Stoplight
Scenarios are like a beautiful combination of the best parts of those
products. They are free to use, shareable, and flexible enough to cover most
use cases.

~~~
pytlesk4
Check out some pre made examples to learn more about Scenarios and play around
with them. If you already have a Stoplight account, you will need to log out.

[https://app.stoplight.io/scenarios](https://app.stoplight.io/scenarios)

